# HELP using chinese "Loop band" method for flatbands HELP



## MRSLINGSHOTMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

i am sure all of you have seen the "Chinese" slingshot bands , where they are a loop .

so i was wondering , if i use my theraband gold or anyother flatband , would a similar set up give me more power , or would just simply puting 2 layer be more powerfull, or meybe just folding it ?

i refering to just faster / strong with no regard to band life

anyone with opinions regarding this ?

thanks~!!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

In UK , HC do that way with couger.










I made same set up for my couger


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

erlkonig you own everything lol! could you post a pic of your full collection ...


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

luxor5 said:


> erlkonig you own everything lol! could you post a pic of your full collection ...












and more to come


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice collection there brother.


----------



## MRSLINGSHOTMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

i connect them by the side , is there any benefit in connect the band by the top like you do ?

Secondly , is making a loop band better or is just "folding" the band better ?

THANKS!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

1. you can't pull off the loop if it came loose.

2. same. making loop band you need to cut TB very long.


----------



## saurian (Nov 10, 2010)

Whenever I can, I use a loop, if the tie fails your bands still function.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

USASlingshot sells some looped TBG bands on E Bay they really do well on my Game Hunter from Dankung.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

orcrender said:


> USASlingshot sells some looped TBG bands on E Bay they really do well on my Game Hunter from Dankung.


Where have those guys been? Been a while since they poked their heads in here.


----------

